# Paph tranlienianum flask



## eggshells (Feb 27, 2012)

I bought a tranlienianum flask that was discounted because it was jumbled during transit and some of the leaves were turning brown. However some seedlings seems to be okay. 

These are all I got and a broken shard of glass in my foot.






















and the amputees


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice! I hope they grow fast!

Paphman910


----------



## Scott Ware (Feb 27, 2012)

It looks like you still ended up with quite a few healthy, strong plants. Sorry to hear about your foot!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 27, 2012)

the seedlings with the center leaf brown will most likely die...but overall ..decent seedlings with nice roots...score!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 27, 2012)

Too much K! (extracted from the media) The browned of plants might survive if you water with plain water for a month or two. Let them all harden off.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 27, 2012)

Good luck with plantlets and foot!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2012)

ehanes7612 said:


> the seedlings with the center leaf brown will most likely die...but overall ..decent seedlings with nice roots...score!!


My feelings also..


SlipperKing said:


> Too much K! (extracted from the media) The browned of plants might survive if you water with plain water for a month or two. Let them all harden off.



but, worth a try if you keep separated from the halthy ones.


----------



## Justin (Feb 27, 2012)

still some good ones... i am for pulling the ones with brown in the middle. looks to me like they are past saving but you'll know for sure in a few days.


----------



## Justin (Feb 27, 2012)

also--don't over-water the compots at this stage. watering flasklings too frequently is an easy way to kill them.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 27, 2012)

Good luck and growing these kids!!!! I hope many survive for u! Keep us updated!


----------



## Marc (Feb 27, 2012)

I wish you a lot of luck with these plants!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2012)

Marc said:


> I wish you a lot of luck with these plants!



Ditto.


----------



## Hien (Feb 27, 2012)

I would say trim the brown wet leaf to green location ( i believe they don't stop or dry on their own), then dust with sulfur , don't throw them out.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 17, 2012)

*Update 03.17.12*

Just updating for everyone who are interested. I'm seeing some progressions on these tranlienianum seedlings. 

When I deflasked it I didn't treat them with fungicide/bacteriacide because I have heard of them inhibitng the growth. However after a few days I have noticed that the brown leaves are spreading to other leaves. I cut off some of the leaves that I am able to cut and sprayed everything with phyton27 because at this point I cant segregate them. I also put a desk fan directly on them overnight. This procedure resulted that the brown leaves have dried out.

After a couple of weeks after this procedure. The seedlings are looking good and the leaves are harder compared the day that I deflasked them as they are really tender and gets easily bruised. The flasklings that are affected with the brown leaves are either both growing a new leaf on top and a side shoots.

They aren't out of the woods yet but I think they will be okay. Pictures below as reference.

seedling with brown leaf that dried out and growing a new leaf and a side shoot.






Close Up






A seedling with brown leaf that dried out and growing a new bigger leaf






Pictures of brown leaf that was stop from spreading











The small one also are doing well






A seedling that gre a side shoot






So far not a single flaskling has died yet but I will be keeping my fingers crossed. I am giving extra attention with these ones. I didn't throw anything out and planted even the smallest in the flask.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 17, 2012)

This is very encouraging...!!! It seems that you keep them happy and strong!!! Keep up the good work :clap:


----------



## Justin (Mar 17, 2012)

That is a great outcome! Good growing.


----------



## Roth (Mar 18, 2012)

Tranlienianum tends to grow like a weed, even easier than spicerianum... The seedlings definitely look nice, some could bloom even next year.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice job keeping after it!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 18, 2012)

Those look great!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 18, 2012)

You are good well with growing seedlings from flask! Glad you treated them with a fungicide\bactericide to stop the rot and used a fan the dry them overnight!


Paphman910


----------



## Marc (Mar 18, 2012)

Good luck with these, I hope you end up with a lot of tranlianums.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. Will keep you updated on these seedlings.


----------



## Stone (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice nursing eggshells!


----------



## hchan (Mar 19, 2012)

Good going! Multigrowths already


----------



## eggshells (Jun 28, 2012)

*Update 06.27.12*

These guys are tougher than I thought. I didn't do good on this as I feel that they got set back. Bad flask, broken roots on deflasking and I single potted it then compotted it again. Oh well, they are growing steady but not on the phase that I was expecting too. I guess they are miniature leaves as well so who know.

[


----------



## eggshells (Nov 9, 2012)

*Progress Report*




tranlienianum by paphioman, on Flickr




tranlienianum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2012)

looks like a success to me, esp. considering the shape the flask was in. good growing!


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 9, 2012)

They look great. If you look at my post it shows a 2 growth tranlienianum from Hengduan that is suppose to be flowering size. The leaf span is around 13 inches.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27560


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 9, 2012)

Putt'in along nicely!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2012)

looking good.


----------

